# Fehler bei Ausgabe von pdf Datei in Illustrator



## coach1916 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Ausgabe einer PDF Datei mit Illustrator CS. Und zwar habe ich ein simples Dokument mit folgenden Inhalten erstellt:

   a) farbiges Rechteck
   b) Text in "normaler" Standardschriftart (Century)
   c) Text in einer "zerfetzten", undeutlichen Schriftart

 Wenn ich das Dokument nun im pdf-format abspeichere und danach zur kontrolle im acrobat reader mir angucke, dann hat sich der inhalt folgendermaßen geändert:

 zu a) Die genaue größe des rechtecks hat sich verändert + die füllfarbe hat sich ebenfalls leicht verändert
   zu b) der text in ok (wie im orginal)
   zu c) der text sieht total verpixelt &  aus

   Weiß einer, woran das liegen kann?

   danke
   christian


----------



## akrite (16. Oktober 2005)

zu a) stimmen Farbmodel in Illustrator und Acrobat überein ? CMYK, RGB, HSK etc
zu b) Schriftart mit exportiert ? ;-)
zu c) Schriftart mitexportieren, bzw. die zerfetzte Schrift in Pfade umwandeln.

ist jetzt nur so eine Vermutung, genaues sagen sagen ich nicht, wenn man nicht sieht worum es geht.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## coach1916 (16. Oktober 2005)

danke für die antwort,

also die schriften waren vorm exportieren in pfade konvertiert. 
die sache mit den farben muß ich mal checken. das ist allerdings auch das geringste problem, weil wie gesagt auch die form des rechtecks verändert wurde.


----------



## coach1916 (19. Oktober 2005)

so, problem a) habe ich gelöst aber problem c) besteht immer noch, d.h. die schrift wirkt total verpixelt. habe schon die auflösung auf 300 gestellt.

 was kann man denn da sonst noch tun?

 danke und grüße


----------

